# Hello



## Patrick W (Nov 8, 2018)

My name is Patrick. I am from Dayton, Ohio and have recently applied to my local lodge for membership to this great fraternity. My Father was a 32 degree and really loved being a Freemason. He lost his fight with Cancer in Jan of 17. 

Long story short, I have decided to walk in his footsteps and ask to learn all this great fraternity has to offer. I have applied, secured my two signatures, and am currently awaiting the investigation team to interview me.

I wanted to introduce myself to this community in hopes of calling you all Brother in the near future.

Cheers and I look forward to learning from you all.

Patrick


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro Sony (Nov 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum and keep us posted on your journey into Masonry.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 8, 2018)

Welcome! It’s a fine way to honour your father.


----------



## David612 (Nov 9, 2018)

Welcome to the forum and I’m sorry to hear about your father-
We lost my Dad a couple years ago so if you need to talk just drop us a line.
The craft is a beautiful thing, I’m sure you will do well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 9, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Please keep us updated concerning your progress.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 9, 2018)

I am sorry to read of the passing of your Father and my Brother but am sure he would be very pleased to know you are joining the Freemasons, not just because of the Family Tradition of being a member,  but because of what Freemasonry will call you to do; be a better man.

Every success with your application. I am a long way away in Australia, but if you need any support, do reach out.


----------



## Patrick W (Nov 9, 2018)

I appreciate all the well wishes and support. I am so excited to get started on my journey. I will keep you all posted. Take care and thanks again my friends.


Cheers, 

Patrick W


----------



## Patrick W (Nov 14, 2018)

Tomorrow is my home visit, lm looking forward to meeting some of the men from the lodge... wish me luck friends. The journey continues. 


Cheers, 

Patrick W


----------



## Overworked724 (Nov 14, 2018)

Good luck!  Make them coffee and tea...maybe some cookies!  (Masons love food!). I’m sure you’ll do great.


----------



## Patrick W (Nov 29, 2018)

All, I am pleased to tell you all I have been accepted to the Englewood, OH Lodge #743.  I start my degree work on December 18th and couldn’t be happier. I’m very excited and know my father would be proud of me for joining this amazing organization. The journey continues friends 


Cheers, 

Patrick W


----------



## Patrick W (Dec 19, 2018)

It brings me great honor to tell you all I  started my journey into the Entered Apprentice Degree last night at 8pm, Englewood Lodge #743. What an amazing experience, one I will never forget. 


Cheers, 

Patrick W


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 19, 2018)

Patrick W said:


> It brings me great honor to tell you all I  started my journey into the Entered Apprentice Degree last night at 8pm, Englewood Lodge #743. What an amazing experience, one I will never forget.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Congrats and I'm very sorry for your loss. Hope you progress well and enjoy the rest of your degrees.


----------



## LK600 (Dec 19, 2018)

Patrick W said:


> It brings me great honor to tell you all I started my journey into the Entered Apprentice Degree last night at 8pm, Englewood Lodge #743. What an amazing experience, one I will never forget.



Congratulations Brother!  Welcome to the Fraternity!  Now it's time for some studying lol.


----------



## Patrick W (Dec 19, 2018)

LK600 said:


> Congratulations Brother!  Welcome to the Fraternity!  Now it's time for some studying lol.



Yes indeed... and thank you


Cheers, 

Patrick W


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 20, 2018)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------

